
Running a Wall of Sheep in the Wild - wolframio
https://blog.rootshell.be/2018/10/26/post-brucon-experience-running-a-wall-of-sheep-in-the-wild/
======
robteix
> Even if the biggest part of our attendees are men, we like to welcome women
> and encourage them to join security conferences. That’s why the goal of the
> network team is to not hurt them by fighting against p0rn on the WoS!

Maybe I’m a minority, but as a cis man I’d find a big public wall of porn in a
conference disgusting. I’m definitely not against porn, but there’s a time and
place for everything.

~~~
adrinavarro
Agree on this. It was… weird to see someone making a correlation between "not
enjoying porn on display during a security conference" and the gender of the
person. It's good that they're filtering it, it's bad that they need to, it's
sad that they consider it a gender issue.

~~~
jimmaswell
It does intuitively seem like one gender would be far more likely to raise
issue with it, and I'm pretty sure most would agree with this perception
outside of trying to intentionally frame issues in gender neutral ways, which
isn't necessary to conclude the content may not be appropriate regardless.

------
cgriswald
I'm not sure why they're still doing the WoS. The goal to raise security
awareness among attendees seems to have been achieved or obviated. Now it just
seems like a game where people try to put funny, pornographic, or commercial
images up. Expenses are up, benefits are down, where's the end point? I even
think a case could be made that they're encouraging the display of porn by
turning it into this sort of cat-and-mouse game.

~~~
stevemcgrath
Honestly the Open-NSFW filter did a really good job of catching the
overwhelming majority of the issues. Also until LetsEncrypt became
commonplace, Dofler was still discovering tons of applications that forwent
even basic encryption. It was quite terrifying.

This year was the last year I ran Dofler through its normal con-circuit,
mostly due to the amount of encryption thats happening, I'd have to pivot away
to completely different types of metadata that would be computationally
expensive to pull, or would require a LOT of coding time, or would require
dependence on commercial tools. it was simply time to lay it to rest.

------
gaius
_we added a “skin colour filter“._

What colour skin?

~~~
jcwilde
Most writeups/HowTos for this problem cover all human skin colours with
reasonable degrees of success (given how niave th algorithm is).

The article specifically mentions Hulk and Smurf porn easily defeating the
filter.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Depending how they sample it perhaps half-toning would defeat it too?

~~~
stevemcgrath
flesh-tone filtering algorithms sucked.

------
nailer
To save you time, because they don't mention it until they show you the logs
later:

The main tech here - that reassembles images from HTTP - is 'driftnet'.

Apt get or yum install it or pacman etc on any Linux distro.

~~~
stevemcgrath
Actually, it Dofler uses driftnet, ettercap, dsniff, tshark, ngrep, and PVS
and wired them together into a web front-end. Driftnet was the component that
made porn filtering very hard, as driftnet gives you no indication of WHERE
the image came from, just that it found something.

------
gumby
"skin colour filter"?

I still remember the day I found a colouring-in puzzle in a book with one of
the colours labeled "flesh" and asking my Dad which crayon to use. None of
them were the colour of my skin. Eye-opening day.

I suppose the good news is that I could use my porno selfies (if I had any) to
DOS the display.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
What did not having a crayon in a particular colour teach you?

Your best options for standard crayon sets are probably pale-skinned and
sunburnt (bright pink) or somewhere around chocolate brown.

Most sets have pink, white, black, brown, and yellow so most people should be
able to do a close average tone to their facial colour?

~~~
gumby
This was a colouring-in by numbers book so they had a particular one in mind.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I don't get it, you had a colouring by numbers book with your own picture in?
Sorry, I'm missing something, ELI5?

